# Anyone here decarb in a mason jar in the oven?



## madcuzbad (Aug 26, 2017)

The jar shouldn't crack and it shouldn't smell too bad right?


----------



## Fender Guitar (Aug 26, 2017)

I decarb on a cookie sheet but mason jars should work fine.


----------



## Nugachino (Aug 26, 2017)

Depends if those jars are heatproof at the Temps you'd decarb at.


----------



## Deathpack (Sep 14, 2017)

I've seen people do this before. also have seen some even cook their material inside a sealed mason jar dropped into boiling water. This really all depends on the quality of the glass, the cook time, and how much of a daredevil you are haha.... with heat and gases, pressure could build up and cause trouble if you don't take the right precautions.....

If you are worried about the smell, try to looking up different ways to decarb without an oven.. there are many ways to do so , even by using heavy duty sealer bags and boiling water.... the possibilities are endless..


Hope this helps,



~_death_


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2017)

Just cook some stinky curry at the same time.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 14, 2017)

Make a fish dish.


----------



## ANC (Sep 14, 2017)

Thing I hate cooking the most, san pedro or peruvian torch. It smells like all vegetables mixed into one flavor. Abominable.


----------



## Nugachino (Sep 14, 2017)

Snowman


----------



## greg nr (Sep 14, 2017)

You are in essence creating a glass pressure cooker. What could go wrong?

When canning food in a mason jar, the lid is not on tight; gases can escape. When you take the heat away the vapors in the jar cool and create a vacuum sucking the lid on tight. 

It's not the heat you have to worry about, it's the pressure. You need some way to let it escape above a certain level. The vacuum sealed bag in boiling water is a much better option. If it over pressurizes and you don't catch it, it will just put a tear in the bag. No flying glass.


----------



## Creature1969 (Sep 14, 2017)

If you're_ that_ worried about odor, there's an _expensive_ little appliance that will decarb up to an oz at a time in under an hour with zero odor. "ardent Lift". 

I can vouch that's it's wayyy over priced but it _does_ work as advertised.


----------



## HeatlessBBQ (Sep 15, 2017)

madcuzbad said:


> The jar shouldn't crack and it shouldn't smell too bad right?


Nope.

I decarb My twim at 220-250 degrees F for 15- 21 minutes.

It will always smell good and never crack the jar.
You should not keep the jar lid too tight. or You will crack the jar. 

blessings
~BBQ


----------



## swedsteven (Sep 17, 2017)

Love to cook chocolat @220 20min


----------



## Indacouch (Sep 17, 2017)

OP sounds explosive .....either way it should be entertaining ....don't forget pics please....


----------



## OrganicGorilla (Sep 17, 2017)

I think it's easier on a cookie sheet but should be okay in a mason jar.


----------



## Fogdog (Oct 5, 2017)

greg nr said:


> You are in essence creating a glass pressure cooker. What could go wrong?
> 
> When canning food in a mason jar, the lid is not on tight; gases can escape. When you take the heat away the vapors in the jar cool and create a vacuum sucking the lid on tight.
> 
> It's not the heat you have to worry about, it's the pressure. You need some way to let it escape above a certain level. The vacuum sealed bag in boiling water is a much better option. If it over pressurizes and you don't catch it, it will just put a tear in the bag. No flying glass.


Regarding putting weed into a mason jar to decarb. Greg nr is quite right. A lot of Carbon dioxide gas is given off. That, in addition to expansion of air in the jar makes the whole thing a Darwin award in the making. Loosely covered jars are probably safe but don't seal the thing tightly.

I've been using a vacuum sealed bag in nearly boiling water and finding good results. I didn't even have to dry my harvest before doing so. I cut up fresh buds from my harvest, sealed in plastic bags and used an immersion heater to hold water temp at 203 F (95C). Significant expansion in the bag due to CO2 that is a product of the decarb reaction. The bags have to be weighted down. Two hours at 95C is long enough to get the job done with the side benefit of less degradation of THC and better control of the overall reaction.

A test sample of fresh bud was dried in the oven to find out % water in the bud, which came out to about 25% dry matter/75% water

Once decarb is done, the bags are opened and wet decarbed bud is transferred to a jar and 500 grams of melted coco oil is poured over all. I use 100 grams wet bud/500 grams of oil (roughly 4 ounces per pound of oil or 1 ounce dry matter/pound of oil). Mason jars are sealed and go back into a water bath held at 190 F (88 C). Extraction time in coco oil is 2 hours at 88 C. 

Oil is separated using a french press to get most of the oil off. I use an old orange juice-press to squeeze out the last bit of oil from the bud. A little water comes out of this, so I let it cool and remove the oil cake from the last bit of water. This very last step isn't very important -- it's a very small amount of water, I'm just fussy after all the time spent to get to this point.

I've made plenty of canna oil using the conventional 240 F/30 minute oven decarb method and I think the boil-in bag decarb method gives me better results. I've done side-by side tests and subjective comparisons of the highs from each tilts me to boil-in bag decarb. Less smell too.


----------



## madcuzbad (Oct 5, 2017)

Fogdog said:


> Regarding putting weed into a mason jar to decarb. Greg nr is quite right. A lot of Carbon dioxide gas is given off. That, in addition to expansion of air in the jar makes the whole thing a Darwin award in the making. Loosely covered jars are probably safe but don't seal the thing tightly.
> 
> I've been using a vacuum sealed bag in nearly boiling water and finding good results. I didn't even have to dry my harvest before doing so. I cut up fresh buds from my harvest, sealed in plastic bags and used an immersion heater to hold water temp at 203 F (95C). Significant expansion in the bag due to CO2 that is a product of the decarb reaction. The bags have to be weighted down. Two hours at 95C is long enough to get the job done with the side benefit of less degradation of THC and better control of the overall reaction.
> 
> ...


Never would have thought of sous-vide, that's perfect.


----------



## Tejashidrow (Nov 12, 2017)

Yes
You can decarb in a mason jar
( a jar mad specify for canning, not what spaghetti sauce comes in..,)
It is made for temps up to 400 degrees plus.
In boiling water. ( 90-120 minutes)
I get a big pot put a washcloth in the bottom and bring water boiling .Put Erb in mason jar WITH lid on works great.
Can also do the mason jar in oven thing.
These jars are made for heat they will not implode.....


----------



## Tejashidrow (Nov 12, 2017)

HeatlessBBQ said:


> Nope.
> 
> I decarb My twim at 220-250 degrees F for 15- 21 minutes.
> 
> ...


You will not crack a mason jar from a tight lid.


----------



## Tejashidrow (Nov 12, 2017)

greg nr said:


> You are in essence creating a glass pressure cooker. What could go wrong?
> 
> When canning food in a mason jar, the lid is not on tight; gases can escape. When you take the heat away the vapors in the jar cool and create a vacuum sucking the lid on tight.
> 
> It's not the heat you have to worry about, it's the pressure. You need some way to let it escape above a certain level. The vacuum sealed bag in boiling water is a much better option. If it over pressurizes and you don't catch it, it will just put a tear in the bag. No flying glass.


Yes if boiling or oven put lid on tight.
The only way a mason jar will explode is if you let the water boil dry or have the oven over 400 degrees for a hours.
Then only if you have enough liquid in it that turns to steam that creates excess pressure.
But I am going to guess your weeds not sopping wet, riiiiiiight???


----------



## greg nr (Nov 12, 2017)

Tejashidrow said:


> Yes
> You can decarb in a mason jar
> ( a jar mad specify for canning, not what spaghetti sauce comes in..,)
> It is made for temps up to 400 degrees plus.
> ...


Implosion isn't he concern. Explosion is the concern. Steam can and will create a lot of pressure inside the jar. Maybe the jar will contain it. But if it doesn't, you have glass shrapnel.

Not a safe practice. Even a pressure cooker or water heater will explode if you defeat the safety release. Just google myth busters water heater to see what can happen.

Bad advice to recommend putting a sealed glass jar in an oven. Sorry.


----------



## Tejashidrow (Nov 13, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Implosion isn't he concern. Explosion is the concern. Steam can and will create a lot of pressure inside the jar. Maybe the jar will contain it. But if it doesn't, you have glass shrapnel.
> 
> Not a safe practice. Even a pressure cooker or water heater will explode if you defeat the safety release. Just google myth busters water heater to see what can happen.
> 
> Bad advice to recommend putting a sealed glass jar in an oven. Sorry.


Most techs say to disacate weed before decarb
Once weed is disacated ( I.e. Remove moisture as in dry)
It can go into a seal jar.
In order to make enough steam pressure to "explode" a mason jar
You'd need some water in the bottom of the sealed jar.
I get what your trying to convey so yes
If you put 1/4 cup of water with your weed that will increase the chances of explosion.
Years (many many too many) ago being new to decarb I put 1/4 oz fresh 
Cut in a sealed mason jar into the oven to decarb.
New to decarbing at that time
250 f degrees- 90 mins........,
No explosion but nasty baked weed
So stoner can follow the tech = no explosions
If stoner add water to the tech the possibility of explosion goes up...


----------



## Tejashidrow (Nov 13, 2017)

greg nr said:


> Implosion isn't he concern. Explosion is the concern. Steam can and will create a lot of pressure inside the jar. Maybe the jar will contain it. But if it doesn't, you have glass shrapnel.
> 
> Not a safe practice. Even a pressure cooker or water heater will explode if you defeat the safety release. Just google myth busters water heater to see what can happen.
> 
> Bad advice to recommend putting a sealed glass jar in an oven. Sorry.


Most techs say to disacate weed before decarb
Once weed is disacated ( I.e. Remove moisture as in dry)
It can go into a seal jar.
In order to make enough steam pressure to "explode" a mason jar
You'd need some water in the bottom of the sealed jar.
I get what your trying to convey so yes
If you put 1/4 cup of water with your weed that will increase the chances of explosion.
Years (many many too many) ago being new to decarb I put 1/4 oz fresh 
Cut in a sealed mason jar into the oven to decarb.
New to decarbing at that time
250 f degrees- 90 mins........,
No explosion but nasty baked weed
So stoner can follow the tech = no explosions
If stoner add water to the tech the possibility of explosion goes up...


----------



## pain4life (Jun 9, 2018)

If you leave the lid 1/4 turn loose (like when canning in a water bath) it will be fine. I use my pressure cooker to decarb and it works great!


----------



## esopus (Jul 15, 2018)

You absolutely can use a mason jar for decarbing with a few caveats.

-DO NOT use the oven. Explosions or breakage occur in glass because of quick fluctuations of temperature - which can occur simply through the cycling on and off of a traditional oven, that is enough temperature variation to cause glass breakage.
-What you can do is set up a double boiler or follow traditional canning techniques. Either way, you want to avoid rapid temp change. I'd add the mason jar to cold water and then slowly heat it up to the decarb temp you are aiming for using a candy thermometer to monitor water bath temp.
-A safer way to achieve the same results, is to vacuum pack the weed (sous vide) and stick it in a water bath which I've used before. Easy and no smell at all. 
-One potential issue is that some old timers claim dry weed is best for making Green Dragon or tinctures, and using a mason jar (or sous vide) will result in no change of moisture content. I've had excellent results with moist weed using the isi rapid infusion method, which if I understand the chemistry correctly, moisture content is not an issue for that technique. Other techniques, moisture content might be a factor, in which case the ole' fashioned baking in the stove would be the way to go.


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

What are these cookie sheets you speak of.


----------



## too larry (Jul 15, 2018)

But a cookie sheet is what I use. 55 minutes at 225F. Then several hours in the crock pot with the coconut oil.

I ate two small slices of canna yellow cake a couple three hours ago {here at work}. Note to self. One slice is plenty.


----------

